# Phrag Grande 'Paige Malito' AM



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

Here it is, I know you all have been patiently waiting for this one! At Least I have been! Four spikes and a bunch of posies! Early in the blooming, I may add more pics as it opens more

Stakes for you folks who are into stakes!





Now my way






A group closeup





Closeup on a single


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2009)

very strong plant, great flowers, fine color, and good close-up!!!! Jean


----------



## Rayb (May 18, 2009)

You've grown a nice speciman the color is great and you have many blooms going on good growing 

Ray


----------



## Gilda (May 18, 2009)

WOW ! That's impressive !!:drool::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2009)

Amazing blooms!!! Great plant!!!! :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (May 18, 2009)

very nice, great plant


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2009)

:clap: :drool:  OUTSTANDING!! :drool: :clap:


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2009)

Nice eye candy! 
A plant like this is sure to give one a permenant smile!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

Thanx, it's a nice one. How big is the pot?


----------



## CodPaph (May 18, 2009)

very very nice , congratulations


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanx, it's a nice one. How big is the pot?


Eric, 6" air cone


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2009)

Holy cow, what a lovely display - congrats! _Love_ the mahogany pouch. :clap:


----------



## 2ljd (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful flowers and great job growing such a nice Grande!


----------



## eOrchids (May 18, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Drorchid (May 18, 2009)

Very Impressive!!
Are you the one that got an AM, or did you buy it as a division?

Just so you know, this plant is NOT a Phrag. Grande (caudatum x longifolium), but a Phrag. Super Grande (popowii aka warscewiczii) x longifolium). These plants were often mislabeled, because it is not until a few years ago that for registration purposses Phrag. popowii (aka warscewiczii) was considered a valid species. You can always recognize Phrag. Super Grande from it's darker flowers compared to Phrag. Grande. 

Robert


----------



## paphreek (May 18, 2009)

Beautifully grown, Rick! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## John M (May 18, 2009)

Fantastic display! Congratulations!


----------



## Candace (May 18, 2009)

Muy Grande!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2009)

Interesting observation, Robert. So any Grande that is dark is actually Super Grande???

This plant is impressive -- and I thought my Grande was doing well with two spikes.


----------



## snow (May 18, 2009)

omg what a specimen. love the flowers.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 18, 2009)

Love it. All of it. Congtats & Enjoy!


----------



## Bobc (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful specimen. congrats :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (May 18, 2009)

Fantastic Supergrande!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Very Impressive!!
> Are you the one that got an AM, or did you buy it as a division?
> 
> Just so you know, this plant is NOT a Phrag. Grande (caudatum x longifolium), but a Phrag. Super Grande (popowii aka warscewiczii) x longifolium). These plants were often mislabeled, because it is not until a few years ago that for registration purposses Phrag. popowii (aka warscewiczii) was considered a valid species. You can always recognize Phrag. Super Grande from it's darker flowers compared to Phrag. Grande.
> ...


Robert thanks for the name correction. Last year when I posted this plant Ernie also gave a name correction (probably the same name, don't remember) but I elected to not change it out of repect for the original owner and award recipient. To my surprise, Ms. Malito contacted me after she saw her plant posted. She ask how I had come by this division and it was named after her grandaughter (I believe she said). I told her the story behind obtaining my division as it was willed to me, not bought. My source originally bought it from Windy Hill Orchids. Whom was apparently in-charge of caring for the plant and divide it over time. Then sold divisions as part of payment for the care, as I understand it.
I glad I didn't change the name then or I probably would not of heard from Ms Malito. Now, I probably will and footnote the Grande part.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2009)

*more open!*







Closeup:


----------



## snow (May 24, 2009)

it,s Super Grande for sure.


----------



## goldenrose (May 25, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool:
I'm crossing my fingers , I was given a SuperGrande, in time I hope it looks like that!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

Splendid!!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> I'm crossing my fingers , I was given a SuperGrande, in time I hope it looks like that!


Ross,
If it doesn't you know where you can get one!


----------

